

An Economically Feasible Plan to Convert Need for Excersize into Bitcoin - MichaelWL

Exercize Bicycle to squirrel cage motor or whatever to battery banks to optimized bitcoin generator. Offer workout clients as steep of discounts as possible for the bitcoin they generate, Please! If you can come up with more machines with a similar ethos, that May be nice! Be kind please as I&#x27;m an idiot.
======
dangrossman
You could earn $0.35 per hour with a very fit person on bicycle power
generator (which exist, and output 125-400W depending on how fast you pedal).
That assumes current Bitcoin mining difficulty and block size, $439 US/BTC
conversion rate, and a 300GH/s hash rate from a Butterfly Labs Monarch BPU
300C -- you can power one of these and the computer it's in from one person on
the bike. Unfortunately, at that rate, it would take half a year of non-stop
pedalling just to pay for the Bitcoin mining hardware. If you mine with an old
leftover PC instead of dedicated ASIC, you'll earn fractional pennies instead
of dimes.

